

Ask HN: Any Zend Framework Experts in SF? - breck

I'm helping a client with a Zend app and wanted to know if anyone out there is very familiar with it?<p>I've used a lot of MVC frameworks before and have also written my own, I'm just trying to get brought up to speed on the way things are done with Zend quickly.<p>I can read forums and such, but if someone had time for lunch on me (if you're in SF), or a Skype, that would be terrific and save me time.<p>Thanks!
======
jenoneal
Hi,

We built our site (www.tripping.com) using Zend and we worked with a talented
Zend Certified PHP engineer (Lucian Hontau) who is based in SF. If you're
interested, just send me a note and I'll be happy to put you in touch.

Good luck with your app! Jen jen [at] tripping [dot] com

